# Skipper's Adventures - Week 35 Meeting with the DNI



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper's Adventures - Week 35

You may not recognize the man in the picture with President Skipper
US Gen (Ret) James Clapper is Director of National Intelligence in the U.S. 

​*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Clapper, the only man alive who know's who President Skipper truly is. It was the keen eye of Clapper that recognized the talent in a young Skip back when it all started. He told the president at the time " fear not sir, for we have discovered an agent, born with more natural talent as a special agent, than has ever been seen". Of course as Skipper's exploit's became known not only to our people, but to the whole world of espionage, the president wished to meet him, and extoll his and this nation's gratitude on Skip.

Of course we know that was not possible. Clapper was forced to tell the prez, that for the good of the whole free world, Skipper would be known only as "S" and that clapper himself would remain the only man alive who could identify "S". 

Looking closely at this photo, we can see the look of pride on clapper's face as he look's not only at his boy "S", but also gazes confidently at a young Scooter, who before our very eye's has become much the same kind of agent, as his brother Skip...could we really have expected any less ? What diabolical ongoing's have driven clapper to accelerate the young Scooter's training, keeping him at Skip's side at all time's ? One could shudder to think how bad thing's might be, but not us....no my friend's....we rest easy because of what we know, yes....rest easy my friend's....


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Skipper's 35*

Well deserved our very own Secret agent Budgie!!!:budge::jumping1::jumping1::jumping1::cup::cup::cup:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


jonah said:



Clapper, the only man alive who know's who President Skipper truly is. It was the keen eye of Clapper that recognized the talent in a young Skip back when it all started. He told the president at the time " fear not sir, for we have discovered an agent, born with more natural talent as a special agent, than has ever been seen". Of course as Skipper's exploit's became known not only to our people, but to the whole world of espionage, the president wished to meet him, and extoll his and this nation's gratitude on Skip.

Of course we know that was not possible. Clapper was forced to tell the prez, that for the good of the whole free world, Skipper would be known only as "S" and that clapper himself would remain the only man alive who could identify "S".

Looking closely at this photo, we can see the look of pride on clapper's face as he look's not only at his boy "S", but also gazes confidently at a young Scooter, who before our very eye's has become much the same kind of agent, as his brother Skip...could we really have expected any less ? What diabolical ongoing's have driven clapper to accelerate the young Scooter's training, keeping him at Skip's side at all time's ? One could shudder to think how bad thing's might be, but not us....no my friend's....we rest easy because of what we know, yes....rest easy my friend's....

Click to expand...

You are right on the mark, Randy! 
Having worked with Clapper myself, I can attest to the fact that the acerbic old general isn't easily impressed. 
For Skipper and Scooter to both have his backing says a great deal about his confidence in their abilities!



Jo Ann said:



Well deserved our very own Secret agent Budgie!!!:budge::jumping1::jumping1::jumping1::cup::cup::cup:

Click to expand...

Thank you, Jo Ann*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

President Skipper you are sure one important Budgie. What is your mission or is it top secret. I didn't no the person in the photo..


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

I love Skipper, such a beautiful budgie!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> Having worked with Clapper myself
> *


No surprise...I must admit that for sometime now, I have strongly suspected your involvement in the intelligence/counter intelligence industry. No plain jane comes into possession/caretaker status of agent's like "S" and his partner Scooter...it just doesn't happen.

The real confirmation was the bandana pic in your profile recently...one could only think that here is a lady of many disguises....a pro at changing appearance...wise of you to take that down....yes, very wise.....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


jonah said:



No surprise...I must admit that for sometime now, I have strongly suspected your involvement in the intelligence/counter intelligence industry. No plain jane comes into possession/caretaker status of agent's like "S" and his partner Scooter...it just doesn't happen.

The real confirmation was the bandana pic in your profile recently...one could only think that here is a lady of many disguises....a pro at changing appearance...wise of you to take that down....yes, very wise.....

Click to expand...

I'm going to have to be much more careful around you -- NOTHING escapes your notice! :wow:*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> I'm going to have to be much more careful around you -- NOTHING escapes your notice! :wow:*


*Insert I have my eye on you emoticon here....*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


jonah said:



Insert I have my eye on you emoticon here....

Click to expand...

​*​


----------

